# What good is a stupid shop heater....



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If it doesn't [email protected]#$%^&*&^%$#%^& work when it is really cold out

When I had my heat pump installed, I was told "it will work harder when it is in the single digits" and not told "It will not work when it is in the single digits." Big difference between the two. Now, I have a $3,000+ heat pump that does not do its job when it is really cold, only when it is cold. Also, when I asked for a heater that can be set to 40F, just to keep the paint from freezing, I did not want one that can only be set down to 60F so that my electric bill is over $200 in the winter and have the heater run all the time to keep it to 60F.

If global warming is going to involve more global cooling, this is going to get annoying. I do not like running smaller electric heaters 24/7 to keep the shop above freezing so save all my paint.

On the plus side, at least the heat pump provides AC for the shop in the summer, lets see your gas heater do that!


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That sucks. :yes:
Our primer was left in the truck for a job today. It was solid ice.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> That sucks. :yes:
> Our primer was left in the truck for a job today. It was solid ice.


I bet you're the one who left it in the truck....huh? :no:You have me shaking my head alot.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I bet you're the one who left it in the truck....huh? :no:You have me shaking my head alot.


Nope not I.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dean,

Not sure if this has any relevance, but a NJ paperhanger posted this on another forum in answer to a discussion about paste freezing in vehicles:



> I leave all of my adhesives in the truck and put a small ceramic heater in the truck. Works perfectly, and no unloading. For a garage, you should be able to pick up a small ceramic space heater and put it in front of the stack of 5’s. These heaters are very inexpensive to operate and do a great job of keeping the adhesives above freezing.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The downside is that I need to keep 100-150 gallons of stored paint from freezing. I have two small heater running now, hopefully it will keep the temp above freezing.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The downside is that I need to keep 100-150 gallons of stored paint from freezing. I have two small heater running now, hopefully it will keep the temp above freezing.



Why are you storing that much paint? are you selling it retail too  do you inventory it?? or is it left overs? cause if it is yo uneed to dump some..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Might be a little high on the total estimate, but one of my exterior maintenance projects alone includes 3 different trim colors and will soon be 20 different body colors. Figure a couple gallons left to carry over for next year of the colors. Adds up fast.

Add in a few partials of trim paint, standard interior offwhites (white dove, navajo, and linen white for example), partials of primer for the next new construction job. I always leave paint with residential jobs. I could get rid of some, but not all.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Might be a little high on the total estimate, but one of my exterior maintenance projects alone includes 3 different trim colors and will soon be 20 different body colors. Figure a couple gallons left to carry over for next year of the colors. Adds up fast.
> 
> Add in a few partials of trim paint, standard interior offwhites (white dove, navajo, and linen white for example), partials of primer for the next new construction job. I always leave paint with residential jobs. I could get rid of some, but not all.


ok sounds like my stash.. I thought 150 would be high to have laying around..


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

It does accumulate too fast though. I had one builder that was doing a fair amount of cheaper spec homes with navajo white on the walls midgrade satin white on trim, so when I needed 11-12 gallons of trim paint, I would just get another five and carry it over. I would not order too tight on wall primer (tinted) or wall paint. Now, he has left 5 lots empty for the last 2 years in that development.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

use a radiant / infrared type heater to heat items like paint buckets

heat the objects not the air in the room 

point one of them at the material and youll see the difference when you place your hand on them the next morning.

mybe build a small styrofoam room so you arent heating a whole room just for some paint.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I know this thread is very very old but its raining here or was. We cover it with Aluminum roofing foil and put light bulb underneath. Tape the foil together into a large blanket since it come in 4ft. That foil will multiply the radiant heat 2-3 time the actual heat given off from the light bulb.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Softy said:


> I know this thread is very very old but its raining here or was. We cover it with Aluminum roofing foil and put light bulb underneath. Tape the foil together into a large blanket since it come in 4ft. That foil will multiply the radiant heat 2-3 time the actual heat given off from the light bulb.


 Sounds like a major fire hazard


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Softy said:


> I know this thread is very very old but its raining here or was. We cover it with Aluminum roofing foil and put light bulb underneath. Tape the foil together into a large blanket since it come in 4ft. That foil will multiply the radiant heat 2-3 time the actual heat given off from the light bulb.


First, thank you for acknowledging your penchant for digging up old threads  :thumbsup:

Second, what do you cover? A room full of paint? or just a few cases? And how cold is the surrounding air?

I ask because in the winter, I have to store my paste inside, and since I do not want to lug these heavy fives up and down the rickety basement stairs, they invariably get in a holding pattern in the kitchen - being where the main entry door is. The Wenderful can live without them there . In the winter, our temps often dip into the single digits, but I would love to keep paste out in a little shed I have. Heating the whole shed would cost more than it's worth. I would love to keep just the fives from freezing - about four of them.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

We cover and hold it down with bricks outside when we do large project. You can make blanket as big as you want. Home Depot sell them in roll in insulation dept. As for heating sources, you need to experiment with that. The best bet since it will be inside, just set the temp and stick the whole portable heater under it. As for fire hazzard, it's near impossible. Thermal roofing sheet is/are fire rated. It has only Aluminum and fiberglass the melting point is like 800*F...You do need to tape it together with UL foil duct tape to be fire rated.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

You can actually purchase an un-vented foil sheet...the type you buy at sporting good store...it use for emergency blanket. I'm sure that will block lots of heat but not sure if it fire rated or not. Try that and I'm sure will save your elect bill even more.

Or simply double wrap with the roofing foil.


----------

